# WinCC V7.0 Menü+Symbolleisten



## Move (5 März 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich arbeite mich gerade in WinCC V7.0 ein. Versuche jetzt schon seit einiger Zeit mit Hilfe der Funktion "Menü+Symbolleisten" einen einfachen Bildwechsel zu erstellen, jedoch ohne Erfolg. Habe dazu auch das Getting Started zur Hand und habe das Beispiel mal projektiert und es funktioniert nicht. Ich fürchte es liegt im VBS-Script:

Sub ActivatePicture(Byval PictureName)
Dim objScreen
Dim strScreenName
strScreenName = PictureName.Userdata
HMIRuntime.BaseScreenName = strScreenName
End Sub
Sub StopRuntime(Byval Item)
HMIRuntime.Stop
End Sub

Was funktioniert ist das RT-Ende von WinCC über die Symbolleiste, jedoch der Bildwechsel nicht. hat jemand hier Erfahrung
Gruß


----------



## Farinin (5 März 2009)

Hallo, ich fürchte auch das es in deinem Script liegt!

Also kann es derzeit nur aus meiner Human Brainplatte lesen und hoffe das keine Defragmentrierung vorliegt:


```
Function Bildwechsel (Byval Bildname)
 
   '--- Bildwechsel
   HMIRuntime.Screens("").ScreenItems("win1").PictureName = Bildname
 
End Function
```
 
Da ich davon ausgehe, das du ein Bildfenster hast, mußt du "win1" durch den Objektnamen deines Bildfensters ändern.


----------



## Move (5 März 2009)

Hi Farinin,

das würde ja bedeuten das das Script nur für ein Bild gültig ist wenn ich win1 durch meinen Bildnamen ersetzte.
Es soll aber ja der Bildname automatisch übergeben werden wenn man sich mal die Projektierung unter "Menü und Symbolleisten" -> Anwender Daten ansieht. Das Script muss auf jeden Fall allgemeingültig sein .
Gruß


----------



## vladi (5 März 2009)

*WinCC*

Hi,
die Struktur:
-Ein Grundbild
--auf dem Grundbild ein Bildfenster(ehere mehrere, Menü usw.)
---in dem Bildfenster die weitere Bilder aufrufen...

Der Kollege meint, dort den Namen deines Bildfensters einzutragen.

V.

P.S. Es ist sozusagen Bild im Bild Geschichte  .


----------



## Farinin (5 März 2009)

Nein,
"win1" ist ein Blidfenster in deinem Masterbild. Projektierst du nun einen Button und legst auf Drücken der Linken Maus folgende VBS Funktion:


```
Call Bildwechsel ("BildXYZ.pdl")
```
 
Dann öffnet das Bildfenster win1 das Bild BildXYZ.pdl.


----------



## Farinin (5 März 2009)

vladi schrieb:


> P.S. Es ist sozusagen Bild im Bild Geschichte  .


 
Besser kann man es nicht beschreiben. Und dieses Bild in Bild heißt bei uns halt _win1_


----------



## Move (6 März 2009)

Hi Leute,
ich glaube wir reden von verschiedenen Dingen oder ich versteh nur Bahnhof. Hab mal ein paar Screenshots gemacht um das Problem mal zu erklären.
Gruß


----------



## Farinin (6 März 2009)

Klappt den der Bildwechsel über einen Button?


----------



## Move (6 März 2009)

Hi, 

jo das scheint zu klappen.


----------



## Move (6 März 2009)

Hi,

nee trugschluss.
Das einzige was läuft ist die Nase. Also im Moment funktioniert was die Scripte an geht nix. Ich hoffe das ich alles verstanden habe aber ich probiere hier schon lange rum aber es tut sich nix.


----------



## Farinin (6 März 2009)

Frage:
1.) Wie heißt dein Bild welches beim Start geladen wird?
2.) Welche Objekte gibt es im Bild?


----------



## Farinin (9 März 2009)

Hallo,
so heute bin nun in der Firma und kann mal in einem realen WinCC 7 schauen:

Folgende Schritte sind nötig. 

"Global Script" -> "VBS-Editor" öffnen
"Datei" -> "Neues Project-Modul"
Folgenden Code einfügen 
	
	



```
Sub Bildwechsel (Byval Item)
 
   '--- Bildwechsel
   HMIRuntime.Screens("").ScreenItems("win1").PictureName = Item.UserData 
 
End Sub
```

Im Menü und Toolbar Editor unter Anwender Daten den gewünschten Bildnamen eintragen z.B.: "Grundbild.pdl"
Direkt darunter über den 3-Punkte Button das eben erstellte Script wählen.
Achtung weiterhin musst du immer noch in deinem Startbild ein Bildfenster "win1" haben!


----------



## Move (9 März 2009)

Tja sorry,

alles unverändert funktioniert nicht 
Da du von Menü und Toolbar Editor sprichst, bist du sicher noch in WinCC V6.x unterwegs. Unter V7.0 hat sich da was geändert, glaube ich. Hab jetzt mal die Hotline eingeschaltet, der hat auch nach Anleitung dies nachgebildet und bei ihm funzt es. Jetzt schicke ich mal mein Projekt da hin. Schätze das der Fehler ganz wo anders liegt.
Gruß


----------



## Farinin (9 März 2009)

Nee, ehrlich läuft genau so unter WinCC7!


----------



## Move (9 März 2009)

Tut's auch,

bei der Hotline läuft mein Projekt auch ohne Probleme 
Nur auf meinem PC funzt es nicht. Ich vermute es liegt an den möglichen eingeschränkten Admin-Rechte die ich hier habe.


----------



## Ralle (9 März 2009)

Move schrieb:


> Tut's auch,
> 
> bei der Hotline läuft mein Projekt auch ohne Probleme
> Nur auf meinem PC funzt es nicht. Ich vermute es liegt an den möglichen eingeschränkten Admin-Rechte die ich hier habe.



 http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=187523&postcount=2


----------

